# Chilli Cheese dip



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

Depending on the size of pan you are going to make you can double or even triple this recipe. Very easy

1 cream cheese
1 jar hormel chilli ( what you prefer bean or no bean)
2C. shredded chedder
1 can refried beans
1 bag tortila chips

This will fit in a 8x8 pan

Spread cream cheese on bottom. Then spread refried beans, then spread chilli ontop of that. Then top with cheese. Microwave for about 4 min or till the cheese is melted. Perfect for football games or another outing you will have.


----------



## MJ (Mar 1, 2005)

This looks VERY good Nicole. Thanks!


----------



## nicole (Mar 1, 2005)

your welcom MJ, its really good


----------



## Vegas Girl (Mar 2, 2005)

I have made that and it's delicious!


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2005)

we've made it with taco seasoning instead of the chilli. 
also very very tasty


----------



## velochic (Mar 20, 2005)

I make a similar dish, but since we don't have things like canned chili here, I resort to whole foods (everything homemade).  Other than the beans, I make it the same way (without the canned food) and this is quite the treat in our house.  It's delicious!!  Great recipe!!!!


----------



## Dove (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Nicole, I just made a copy of this..sounds very good.


----------

